# Divorzio dal notaio.



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2009)

In 10 anni spesi 10 miliardi di euro dallo Stato 
*Divorzio dal notaio: 1 mld di euro all'anno risparmiati per la giustizia*

Proposta dell'Eurispes che presenta un'indagine sui costi dei divorzi


Milano - "I notai potrebbero costituirsi come preistanza giudiziaria per gestire il contenzioso che si sviluppa da separazioni e processi e dalle cause per volontaria giurisdizione". La proposta arriva direttamente dall'Eurispes, che ha presentato oggi un'indagine sui costi sociali ed economici dei divorzi, delle separazioni e volontaria giurisdizione, e consentirebbe alla giustizia di risparmiare 1 miliardo di euro all'anno. 

E' un dato di fatto che oggi la giustizia sia gravata e rallentata da un numero ingestibile di processi. Ma, se la proposta venisse accettata, secondo l'Eurispes *si avrebbero risultati positivi non solo nello snellimento delle procedure, ma anche nella riduzione dei costi indiretti *derivanti da questa tipologia di processi. Basti pensare al maggior numero di giornate di lavoro prese dai contendenti per assistere alle udienze processuali e alle elevate spese di assistenza legale. 

Anche perchè, sottolineano dall'Eurispes, "il fatto che *le separazioni con rito consensuale siano più del doppio di quelle con rito giudiziale* induce a pensare che si tratta, nella maggioranza dei casi, di cause prive di elementi di elevata conflittualità, che potrebbero essere discusse e risolte senza ricorrere al tribunale". L'augurio è quello che l'ambiente più tranquillo di uno studio notarile possa contribuire ad *affrontare in minor tempo e con una maggiore serenità le pratiche necessarie* ad una coppia per rompere il rapporto.

27/2/2009 
http://www.voceditalia.it/articolo....di euro all'anno risparmiati per la giustizia


----------



## Iago (28 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In 10 anni spesi 10 miliardi di euro dallo Stato
> *Divorzio dal notaio: 1 mld di euro all'anno risparmiati per la giustizia*
> 
> Proposta dell'Eurispes che presenta un'indagine sui costi dei divorzi
> ...




non si capisce se è una idea solo per il divorzio o no...quando si prende la decisione di divorziare ormai le liti non ci sono più, a meno che non si sia in conflitto, e quindi il notaio non serve.


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2009)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> non si capisce se è una idea solo per il divorzio o no...quando si prende la decisione di divorziare ormai le liti non ci sono più, a meno che non si sia in conflitto, e quindi il notaio non serve.


 
In effetti Persa ha sottoposto una proposta per snellire le procedure, é quindi ovvio che in caso di conflittualità ci si rivolge alla legge perché faccia applicare quelle regole che devono definire termini e modalità.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (2 Marzo 2009)

*!!!*



Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti Persa ha sottoposto una proposta per snellire le procedure, é quindi ovvio che in caso di conflittualità ci si rivolge alla legge perché faccia applicare quelle regole che devono definire termini e modalità.
> Bruja


Per snellire le procedure dovrebbero migliorare strutture e uomini dell'impianto giustizia italiana, no autorizzare l'arricchimento di professionisti già largamente ricchi!

...e con i poveri che non hanno i soldi come si farà? 
i notai applicheranno il patrocinio gratuito?


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2009)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> Per snellire le procedure dovrebbero migliorare strutture e uomini dell'impianto giustizia italiana, no autorizzare l'arricchimento di professionisti già largamente ricchi!
> 
> ...e con i poveri che non hanno i soldi come si farà?
> i notai applicheranno il patrocinio gratuito?


Ho parlato di suggerimento, non di decreti legge o applicabilità standard tout court. 
Chiaro che ogni problematica richiede una valutazione ad hoc, ma non si non può prescindere da una procedura sui generis che trovi ampia applicabilità.
Un po' come la figura del giudice di pace, é utile nei termini e nelle circostanze nelle quali possa agire ed interagire...diversamente si percorrono le vie solite e consolidate.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (4 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho parlato di suggerimento, non di decreti legge o applicabilità standard tout court.
> Chiaro che ogni problematica richiede una valutazione ad hoc, ma non si non può prescindere da una procedura sui generis che trovi ampia applicabilità.
> Un po' come la figura del giudice di pace, é utile nei termini e nelle circostanze nelle quali possa agire ed interagire...diversamente si percorrono le vie solite e consolidate.
> Bruja



certo certo....io semplicemente non lo trovo un suggerimento valido perchè i notai vanno pagati salato, e la stragrande maggioranza di chi si separa viene investito di per sè, a notevoli difficoltà economiche.


(se prestano il loro lavoro e la loro professionalità gratis...allora, nulla osta...)


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> certo certo....io semplicemente non lo trovo un suggerimento valido perchè i notai vanno pagati salato, e la stragrande maggioranza di chi si separa viene investito di per sè, a notevoli difficoltà economiche.
> 
> 
> (se prestano il loro lavoro e la loro professionalità gratis...allora, nulla osta...)


Notai che lavorino gratis mi pare difficile... ma non ho capito una cosa, si parla di separazione o divorzio? O entrambi?


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2009)

Ma non vi pare che i notai guadagnino già abbastanza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si potrebbe in caso di consensuale andare direttamente dal giudice piuttosto. Si redige un verbale di comune accordo, il giudice ne controlla la conformità (formale e non solo) e lo omologa.


----------

